# Lighting for 30g breeder



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

I am starting a 30g breeder iwagumi and want to have medium to high light. Basically, my selections are down to coralife 96W PC and nova 2x39W T5HO. So which one do you guys think it's better?


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

If the T5 comes w/ individual reflectors I would get that one. I have the 48" version w/ 2x54W bulbs from Current (Nova Extreme I think it is called) and really like it.


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

rjfurbank said:


> If the T5 comes w/ individual reflectors I would get that one. I have the 48" version w/ 2x54W bulbs from Current (Nova Extreme I think it is called) and really like it.


Yeah, I would get the one with individual reflectors if I decide to go with T5HO. The only thing that I don't like about current nova is it comes with the pink bulb. Anyways, so with 79 watts of T5HO, will I be able to grow HC?


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

The pink bulb isn't too bad when used w/ the other bulb that comes w/ the fixture. However, I replaced mine recently w/ the Geissemann midday bulbs and much prefer them.

I would think growing HC in a 30g breed w/ the T5HO fixture would be fine. I think it is a matter of getting good penetration of light to the bottom which the individual reflectors help w/. Also, the 30g breeder is quite short so you should be ok.

Good luck!


----------

